# Mr



## Lincoln (Jul 4, 2019)

Not sure where I should post this so apologies if I have posted in wrong area!

Could someone recommend a company that can service and repair my old Gaggia Classic (about 20 years old). Not sure what's wrong with it and I am not good at DIY repairs. Looking for cheap but effective repair and service. Many thanks


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Cheap and effective is you tube and do it yourself, and then you will know for next time. Have you ever cleaned it?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

@gaggiamanualservice.com may be able to help.


----------



## Jacam (Jul 16, 2013)

I second that!


----------



## Ljandal (Aug 31, 2019)

Thanks for posting this. I'm in the market for a Gaggia Classic so this is very helpful information!


----------

